# LEEDS, UK



## UberLeeds

Hail Uber Gods....will you add yourself and ask others to join my request for a new City:

LEEDS, UK...to be added to the forum, we need a minimum of three active users in that market. 

I will post a new thread in this forum ('World') with the name of our city LEEDS as the title. 

If you agree to add yourself to help us get started up chief???

That Uber Cool with you?


----------



## UberLeeds

Come on Leeds.....


----------



## bob swagger

Leeds ha 3 drivers at least Leeds will have a combined IQ of 3


----------

